# Snow Goats



## ArcticGoats (Jun 9, 2008)

I really enjoy everyone's photos - seeing goats and their setups - so here's what's happening around our house or you could say "And now for something completely different...." :sun:

[attachment=2:euufj09n]snogoats1.jpg[/attachment:euufj09n]

[attachment=1:euufj09n]snogoats2.jpg[/attachment:euufj09n]

[attachment=0:euufj09n]snogoats3.jpg[/attachment:euufj09n]

:lol:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

awwwwww..........they sure blend............... cute snow bunnies....LOL


----------



## ArcticGoats (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanks - yeah, we have a white maremma too - we had to put a blinky light on her last winter to find her!!!

:ROFL:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

WOW!! Look at all that snow! Those are some really cute pics!


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

> we had to put a blinky light on her last winter to find her!!!


 :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

abonnabable snow-goats. . . .very cute.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Oh, they look so cute and fluffy!! It's seriously snowing that much where you are?? Wow!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

C-U-T-E! yep, we havent had snow yet! icy rain though, slushy.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh my gosh, they are darling! You could make a little snow goat team...like dog teams!! Very cute!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

They look content with the snow....mine hate it! A blinky light to find your dog :ROFL: Never would have thought to use that!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> we had to put a blinky light on her last winter to find her!!!


 so cute ........ :ROFL:


----------



## nhsmallfarmer (Apr 14, 2008)

Oh my gosh how adorable


----------

